# New shipment ready to go



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

ON SALE THIS WEEK BABY CLOWN TRIGGER $40

BXS	CODE	COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME	QTY
001	AN-10-G	Blue swallow - female	Genicanthus watanabei	3
AN-18-G	Half moon (m)	Holacanthus venustus	3
AN-19-M	Mask swallow angel	Genicanthus melanospilus	4
CL-06-G	Black polymnus	Amphiprion polymnus.	25

002	AN-14-M	J. emperor angel (m)	Pomacanthus imperator (m). juv	3
AN-14-S	J. emperator angel	Pomacanthus imperator	1
AN-15-G	Flag fin angel	Apolemichthys trimaculatus	6
GO-05-G	Fire goby ( g )	Nemateleotris magnifica	53
MA-22-N	Tongan nasarrius snail	Nasarrius sp.	50
MA-43-G	Sea hare	Aplysia sydneyensis	10

003	AN-24-G	Oriole angel	Centropyge bicolor	2
BF-01-G	Auriga forskal	Chaetodon auriga (threadfin)	1
BF-08-G	Falcula (saddle) butt.	Chaetodon ulietensis.	2
BF-13-G	One spot butterfly	Chaetodon specie	2
CL-06-G	Black polymnus	Amphiprion polymnus.	7
GO-23-W	Yellow watchman goby	Cyptocentrus flavus	15
MS-90-R	Red banded sharpnose	Wetmorella triocellata	17
TN-06-G	Sail fin tang	Zebrassome veliferum	6

004	AN-18-G	Half moon (m)	Holacanthus venustus	4
AN-28-G	Rusty angel	Centropyge ferrugatus.	10
MS-90-Y	Yellow banded sharpnose	Wetmorella nigropinnata	17
TR-04-L	Clown trigger (l)	Balistoides conspicillum	3

005	CH-16-G	Sunburst anthias(m)	Serranocirrhitus latus	3
CH-16-S	Sunburst anthias ( s )	Serranocirrhitus latus	11
CH-16-T	Sunburst anthias ( t )	Serranocirrhitus latus	1
MA-03-G	RICORDEA	Radianthus species	20
MS-23-G	Green mandarin	Synchiropus splendidus	30

006	AN-18-G	Half moon (m)	Holacanthus venustus	9
CH-16-G	Sunburst anthias(m)	Serranocirrhitus latus	3
MA-03-G	RICORDEA	Radianthus species	20
MS-23-G	Green mandarin	Synchiropus splendidus	27

007	CH-16-G	Sunburst anthias(m)	Serranocirrhitus latus	6
CL-06-G	Black polymnus	Amphiprion polymnus.	40
MA-03-G	RICORDEA	Radianthus species	30
MS-90-Y	Yellow banded sharpnose	Wetmorella nigropinnata	12
TN-01-M	Blue tang (m)	Paracanthurus hepatus (m)	6

008	AN-14-T	Juv. imperator (t)	Pomacan. imperator	2
CH-16-G	Sunburst anthias(m)	Serranocirrhitus latus	10
CH-16-S	Sunburst anthias ( s )	Serranocirrhitus latus	3
CL-06-G	Black polymnus	Amphiprion polymnus.	10
GP-05-G	Diadema grouper	Pseudocromis diadema	10
HN-04-G	Fake henio (m)	Heniochus chrysostomus	2
MA-03-G	RICORDEA	Radianthus species	40
SH-04-G	Clown shrimp ( g )	Hymenocera picta	12
TR-04-T	Clown trigger tiny	Balistoides conspicillum.	5

009	GO-06-G	Flame (purple fin) goby	Nemateleotris decora	1
GO-23-W	Yellow watchman goby	Cyptocentrus flavus	5
GO-47-G	Two spot goby	Signigobius biocellatus	14
TN-01-S	Blue tang	Paracanthurus hepatus	18
TN-15-G	Yellow fin tang	Ctenochaetus tominensis	2
TR-04-T	Clown trigger tiny	Balistoides conspicillum.	22

010	MA-03-G	RICORDEA	Radianthus species	90
TN-01-M	Blue tang (m)	Paracanthurus hepatus (m)	12

011	TR-04-T	Clown trigger tiny	Balistoides conspicillum.	32

012	MS-17-G	Long nose hawk	Oxycirrhitus typus	5
TN-01-M	Blue tang (m)	Paracanthurus hepatus (m)	5
TN-01-S	Blue tang	Paracanthurus hepatus	12
TR-04-T	Clown trigger tiny	Balistoides conspicillum.	5

013	AN-14-M	J. emperor angel (m)	Pomacanthus imperator (m). juv	2
AN-14-S	J. emperator angel	Pomacanthus imperator	4
DM-01-S	Starcki damsel	Dascyllus spec.	7
MS-17-G	Long nose hawk	Oxycirrhitus typus	4
MS-23-G	Green mandarin	Synchiropus splendidus	2
MS-58-G	Salarias goby	Salarias irroratus	7
WR-50-G	Hoevens wrasse(male)	Halichoeres melanurus	3

014	CL-05-G	Percula clown.	Amphiprion ocellaris	20
GO-23-W	Yellow watchman goby	Cyptocentrus flavus	4
GO-77-G	Griessingerie goby	Discoripinna griessingerie	15
MS-75-G	Pacific candy basslet	Liopropoma swalese	20
MS-76-G	Japanese susumi basslet	Liopropoma susumi	10
MS-78-G	Red dragonet	Synchiropus marmoratus	48

015	CL-05-G	Percula clown.	Amphiprion ocellaris	32
SH-08-G	Orange skunk shrimp	Lysamata grahami	56
SH-08-L	Orange skunk shrimp(L)	Lysmata grahami	21

016	AN-13-G	Emperor angel (m)	Pomacanthus imperator	1
MA-03-G	RICORDEA	Radianthus species	44
MS-58-G	Salarias goby	Salarias irroratus	18
SH-08-G	Orange skunk shrimp	Lysamata grahami	52
WR-14-G	Red.wrasse	Coris gaimard	2


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

More pics 416 220 3279


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Biggest ruby red dragonets I've seen and the cheapest I've seen them. Also picked up a very healthy juvi coris wrasse.

Highly recommend you check Kumar out!


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't usually comment on things like this, and I have not seen Kumar's operation in person, so apologies if I come off as hypocritical. But I saw this post a few days ago and the pictures have bothered me since. Those pictures show heavily overstocked and medicated tanks. 

Perhaps that was just a medicated bath for the new fish, and I sincerely hope that is the case - but if 10 clown triggers, or 50 blue tangs are sharing one tank I would sincerely encourage my fellow hobbyists to think about the practices they are supporting by buying these "well priced" fish. -- Apparently other people disagree, so I withhold my comments until I get a chance to check out the operation in person.

If I am wrong about what i'm seeing please feel free to correct me, as I have heard many people comment kind remarks regarding your fish.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

announce said:


> i don't usually comment on things like this, and i have not seen kumar's operation in person, so apologies if i come off as hypocritical. But i saw this post a few days ago and the pictures have bothered me since. Those pictures show heavily overstocked and medicated tanks.
> 
> Perhaps that was just a medicated bath for the new fish, and i sincerely hope that is the case - but if 10 clown triggers, or 50 blue tangs are sharing one tank i would sincerely encourage my fellow hobbyists to think about the practices they are supporting by buying these "well priced" fish.
> 
> If i am wrong about what i'm seeing please feel free to correct me, as i have heard many people comment kind remarks regarding your fish.


PLEASE FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL AT 647-866-3474 SO I CAN ARRANGE A TIME FOR YOU TO TAKE A TOUR OF MY OPERATION WHICH WILL GIVE YOU A LOT MORE INFORMATION THAN WHAT YOU HAVE AT THIS TIME. IF YOU DON'T HAVE RIDE TO GET HERE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN MAKE AN ARRANGEMENT AS WELL. THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN.

Kumar


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

kumar said:


> please fell free to give me a call at 647 866 3474 , so i can arrange a trip to come and see mu operation. If you don't have a ride let me know so i can pic you up.
> 
> Kumar


Thank you for the generosity. I am out of the country for a few months but look forward to seeing your operation on my return.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Announce said:


> Thank you for the generosity. I am out of the country for a few months but look forward to seeing your operation on my return.


Yeah please give me a call when you get back to Canada so I can make the arrangement. Just to let you know, I have been doing this as a Hobby and Business for the last 40 years. But everyday I'm also learning, if you have a lot of knowledge on this matter I would love to learn from you. Again I thank you a lot for your sincere concern.

Kumar


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

Where is this operation?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I was there this evening. Everything looks good to me, certainly on par with SeaUMarine IMO. Great prices and good looking fish.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Was there today as well... I can validate that the tanks are not crowded and fish look good. Great prices and interesting fish.



darkangel66n said:


> I was there this evening. Everything looks good to me, certainly on par with SeaUMarine IMO. Great prices and good looking fish.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

mules said:


> Where is this operation?


We are in Pickering. Please call at 416 220 3279 for more info.


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

I bought a small blonde naso tang (I remember he had 10 in a very big tank) from him two years ago, and it has grown to hugh size in my tank today. His price is very reasonable. Although I did not visit his operation last yr due to distance and busy schedule, I will definitely go back to buy fish from him.

Great fish and good price IMO.


----------

